# Dream birth!!-Our beautiful baby boy Oliver is here!



## ParisJeTadore

I had a really lousy birth with my son. I laboured for 36 hours and he was back to back the entire time. The pain was unimagineable and I almost swore off having more children until last winter when, surprise (!), I found out I was pregnant again. I think I actually cried after I found out because I was so afraid of going through birth again. I thought about the birth for months and got very anxious every time so I decided to start doing hypnobirthing. Let me say that it was nothing short of amazing! I definitely recommend it to anyone who might be anxious about how they will cope during birth or want to be more relaxed about the whole process.

The day I went into labour I had NO signs at all. In fact, I just finished telling family that morning that I felt like my son was never going to arrive. It wasn't until my dh saw me sitting funny on a chair in the evening (I couldn't sit down because of all the pressure/pain in my bum) that he knew something was up, lol! I laboured all night long with out much progress (contractions got to every 5 minutes then tapered off and were coming ever 10-12), felt the same way in the morning so decided to start walking around my house. It worked! I laboured until noon hour until my dh finally had to convince me to leave for the hospital as my contractions were coming every 3 minutes :wacko: I think some part of me was afraid to go to the hospital because my previous labour stalled out at 6cm once we arrived and it took AGES to have my baby. In the same instance, the pain was getting really strong and although I loved labouring at home I didn't want to end up birthing my baby on the front step, lol, so off we went. 

Upon arriving they checked my dilation and the nurses eyes lit up as she said that I was 8cm dilated and my membranes were bulging! I actually started to cry because I was so elated. She asked if I needed a wheel chair which was a little surreal because I felt I was coping really well so declined. I then laboured in the room for two and a half hours until the pressure got so strong in my bum that my legs almost gave out. By then the doctor knew I was ready so put down the bed and told me I was going to meet my baby very soon!! She was so nice, fair, encouraging and confidant. Couldn't have asked for a better doctor and felt like she had everything under control. She told me to push whenever I felt ready and although it took a minute and trust my body once I started pushing it felt like a great sense of relief. I literally roared through each push and according to my dh my bottom lip turned totally white (maybe partial shock?) and eyes were very dilated. I got super lucky and only pushed for 10 minutes before I had my beautiful baby boy in my arms. We could not be any more in love and I am finding the second time around so much easier. I joked beforehand that I wanted to labour mostly at home and only spend a couple hours in the hospital before having my baby but NEVER dreamed it would actually happen!! I definitely got my dream birth and makes me want to have more babies, lol!

For those of you who had lousy first time labour and deliveries I just want to say that it is possible to have a way better experience in subsequent deliveries. I laboured for approximately 13 hours (which to me is a million times better than last time), not having back labour made the pain SO much more manageable (not that I want to downplay it because giving birth IS painful!) and do not feel traumatized by this birth at all. It was an amazing experience and I feel so lucky that I had a chance to go through it for a second time in much better circumstances.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations


----------



## Rickles

My first was a shocker- so nice to hear it can be different second time around xx


----------



## cncem

congratulations again!! What a wonderful birth story. I also had an awful birth experience last time around (back labor also) and it's nice to know that it doesn't have to be that way again. Thank you for sharing and enjoy your little boy.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations huni xxx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Aw congratulations, what a fab birth story! Enjoy your LO :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Congratulations! I'm glad labour went smoother for you this time x


----------



## ParisJeTadore

A lousy labour can really put you off but I hope it gives some of you hope that your next birth can be really positive. I know back labour can be caused by a number of reasons other than babies position but what really helped me was to always sit straight, not slouch on my sofa, sit on a cushion if I was sitting in my rocker and spending lots of time leaning over my birthing ball. Not sure if any of this helped but I feel strongly that it can't hurt to try!


----------



## sandilion

Thanks for sharing love, your story is giving me hope that my second time around wont be as traumatic as it was with my DS. I had a placenta abruption with my first of which was excruciating!! I am terrified its going to be like that again. But your story gives me hope that things actually can go well for the second one. Congrats!!


----------



## ParisJeTadore

I hope your birth goes really well Sandilion! I'll be stalking for your birth story! And remember that no two births are alike so have confidence that you will do great :D


----------



## Eline

Congratulations! I'm happy you got the birth you were dreaming of. What hypnobirthing books did you use?


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Eline, I used Maggie Howell's program. I bought the natal hypnotherapy cd and listened to it every day starting at 34 weeks. Takes a bit of discipline (at least for me as I had to devote 40 minutes every day to sit down and listen to it) but so worth it. The nurses at the hospital said I made giving birth look easy which is laughable if you knew me because I am a big wimp and suffer from anxiety. So if it can work for me I'm pretty sure it could work for anyone!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Bmama

Thank you for sharing your amazing birth story, and naturally congrats!!! This also gives me hope for round #2 as I had a back to back baby with ds and want to avoid it this time at all costs!


----------

